# 18ft. Kenner boat/4sale



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

i am selling my 2004 kenner bay boat. 18ft. 90hp salt water Mercury, center console, am/fm stereo, fish/dept. finder, galv. trailer. less than 50hrs on motor. excellent shape. The reason im selling is the wife wants a bigger boat. This was the first boat we bought and with a family of 5, its just not enough room for us. 10,500. I will try and post pictures but cant figure it out at this time. wife is the computer person. thanks.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Live and learn Team sa blue. I did the same thing as my family grew and began to fish with me.
You should look at the transports, there is plenty of room for five in the 20 and they have a 22. Really wide and spacious.
Good luck


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

A BPS special. Can't you get a new from there for cheaper?


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

geez, i hope you cant get one from there cheaper. its brand new and i paid 16,000 12mo. ago. just selling it for what i owe on it. Just so i know whats a BPS special? New to this.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Team S.A. Blue said:


> i am selling my 2004 kenner bay boat. 18ft. 90hp salt water Mercury, center console, am/fm stereo, fish/dept. finder, galv. trailer. less than 50hrs on motor. excellent shape. The reason im selling is the wife wants a bigger boat. This was the first boat we bought and with a family of 5, its just not enough room for us. 10,000. I will try and post pictures but cant figure it out at th
> is time. wife is the computer person. thanks.


 thanks again


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Team Sa Blue if you are looking for a new ride Ive got a 2002 23.5 ft JH Performance for sale w/ 175 hp johnson with all the trimings. Make you a good deal on it .


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

bps = Bass Pro Shops


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Team SAB, might have better luck putting your post in the Classified Forum.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Deke, the BPS special comes with a 50 HP, probably no electronic's either.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Which model Kenner is your boat?????


----------

